# The Long Unix Nightmare Is Over



## ArielMT (Oct 19, 2009)

The SCO Group informed the US SEC that they have fired their CEO Darl McBride.  At long last.

Source: http://ir.sco.com/secfiling.cfm?filingID=1144204-09-53428 Item 5.02 [/.]

McBride gained notoriety for a long, protracted lawsuit asserting that SCO owned Unix and accusing IBM of stealing millions of lines of Unix code and putting it in Linux.

What a happy day indeed.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 19, 2009)

*chuckles* About time that all had a conclusion.  And SCO... grah... still got a box on the network running that.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 19, 2009)

Good riddance.

Next to step up to the plate: Microsoft.

Crazy Steve has said that Linux infringes on their patents but has been very tight-lipped about what, specifically.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 19, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Crazy Steve has said that Linux infringes on their patents but has been very tight-lipped about what, specifically.



Steve Ballmer is an idiot that walks like a man.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 19, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Steve Ballmer is an idiot that walks like a man.


developers, developers, developers, developers..


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> developers, developers, developers, developers..


Look out for flying chairs.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 19, 2009)

*snickers* WAY too much caffeine in that boy.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 19, 2009)

Steve Ballmer looks like that creepy uncle everybody has. Didn't read the rest of the thread.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Didn't read the rest of the thread.



Assertion failed: linux_stole_unix_code == true || sco_owns_unix == true, file archived/news200708, line 11
Assertion failed: mcbride_runs_sco == true, file secfiling.cfm, line 5.02


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

He looks like a loon!


----------



## Runefox (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Steve Ballmer looks like that creepy uncle everybody has. Didn't read the rest of the thread.



Holy shitcock, you're right, he looks a lot like an uncle I have. O__O;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Assertion failed: linux_stole_unix_code == true || sco_owns_unix == true, file archived/news200708, line 11
> Assertion failed: mcbride_runs_sco == true, file secfiling.cfm, line 5.02


So what happens to SCO? Segfault?



Runefox said:


> Holy shitcock, you're right, he looks a lot like an uncle I have. O__O;


We _all_ have an uncle like that, I tell you.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So what happens to SCO? Segfault?


Last I checked, they were in Chapter 11, have no competitive products, no good will in the industry and very few investors.

So, yeah. That sounds about right!


----------



## XERO (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not celebrating till SCO is completely dead and gone, as premature celebration seems to stir up the anti-Open Source people/companies.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2009)

Despite their Web site still declaring otherwise, SCO were delisted from NASDAQ two years ago and have been trading on OTC, never higher than 50Â¢ a share, ever since.  As of Monday, the company once worth nearly $20 a share was worth a measly 17Â¢.  They're on life support, little more than a vegetable of a company, while they remain in Chapter 11.  Now with McBride gone, and his will to die suing gone with him, they're far more likely to settle now with both Novell and IBM, and the bankruptcy trustee more likely to convert them to Chapter 7, pulling the plug on their life support, to pay off the company's debts.

It's only a matter of time.

As for McBride, that angry and irresponsible fool will die as a bitter old man that no one will miss.  His rÃ©sumÃ© is such a tangled mess of colossal failures trailing him (which would have to include his stint at Ikon Office Solutions, even if he never mentions it again) that only the most gullible of HR managers will so much as entertain the thought of giving him a job ever again.  Certainly, he won't ever again be able to win investment capital enough to finance any business plans he still has.  His avarice may have ensured that he never again needs a job, but no amount of material wealth will ever repair the amount of damage he's done to his personal and public life both.  He will suffer and wither away, and he will be so little missed that his death may even go unmarked in the local paper's obits.

It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Oct 29, 2009)

I found it ironic that SCO sued over Linux saying that it used stolen UNIX SC, and that Linux developers were court ordered to deliver the SC to SCO, when the SC was open and freely available for everybody to inspect because of GNU licensing, and that SCO even had their own Linux Distro. --Remember remember the POS called Caldera, and subsequently SCO Linux?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 29, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> I found it ironic that SCO sued over Linux saying that it used stolen UNIX SC, and that Linux developers were court ordered to deliver the SC to SCO, when the SC was open and freely available for everybody to inspect because of GNU licensing, and that SCO even had their own Linux Distro. --Remember remember the POS called Caldera, and subsequently SCO Linux?



It wasn't the Linux developers who were court-ordered, but IBM.

Also, SCO were still offering Caldera Linux for free download on their FTP servers years into the trial.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Oct 29, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Also, SCO were still offering Caldera Linux for free download on their FTP servers years into the trial.



 That's about on the same level as McDonalds offering free liver flavored milkshakes.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So what happens to SCO? Segfault?.



No...a real fault.  The San Andreas Fault, actually.  They never really recovered from the '89 California earthquake that flattened their head office, killed a few key players and forced other key SCO exec's to leave.

It was all down hill from there.


----------

